# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef João Jordão

## João Jordão

Boas

Aqui vai umas fotos do meu aquário, que em breve vai para uma "casa nova", as fotos não estão muitos boas mas são de telemóvel, mas penso que dá para fazerem comentários e opiniões. Obrigado







As novas instalções




 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Teixeira

Boas
Esse novo projeto promete ;-)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

É sempre bom quando fazemos um upgrade  :Pracima:

----------


## João Jordão

> Boas
> Esse novo projeto promete ;-)


Obrigado Pedro, vamos ver com que velocidade vai evoluir $$$$ eheheh

Abraço

----------


## João Jordão

> Boas,
> 
> É sempre bom quando fazemos um upgrade


Sim, Artur é sempre bom quando se melhora, e quando começar as dúvidas com o novo venho aqui chatear, obrigado

----------


## João Soares

Promete!!

Como está a correr?

----------


## Vieira Antonio

Muito bom JoãO.


mANDA MAIS FOTOS PARA VER ISSO..
Qual a calha que tems ?

----------


## carlos resende

Boa noite Joao

O teu aquario ta porreiro como ja o tinha dito. Se puderes mete o setup do teu aquario para a malta saber o que esta a ver.

cumpr

----------


## João Jordão

Ora aqui vai 

Dimensões - 100x40x35

Sum - não tem

20 kg de rocha viva

Iluminação - Calha Lifetech, com lâmpadas ATI  - 2 - ATI Aquablue Special, 1 Actinic, 

Aquecimento - 1 termostato Jagger 150w

Circulação - 1 SunSun JVP 101, mais uma bomba que já nem se vê a marca por trás das rochas  :yb665: 

Escumador - Red Sea Primz 

*Manutenção*
20 litros semanais de água natural (quando as costas não doem) 
Osmose - sim (pouca visto, ter pouco evaporação)


Aqui vai a última aquisição e umas novas fotos



e mais umas actuais, não estão em muito bom estado mas...









Cumprimentos

----------


## João Jordão

Boas

Ora aqui vai finalmente umas fotos da mudança para o aquário maior. Depois da aquisição de um escumador novo, bomba de retorno, apenas o indispensável. Espero que gostem e comentem. Obrigado









Cumprimentos

João Jordão

----------


## carlos resende

Boas Jordao

Esta brutal o aquario. 
Epah essas eufhilias pancoras estão mesmo porreiras, nao penças vender nenhuma :SbSourire2: 
Boa sorte

Cumpr
Carlos Resende

----------


## João Jordão

Obrigado Carlos pelo comentário.

Quanto a vender até te vendia, porque ainda tenho mais no aquário antigo, o pior é enviar para aí o continente.  :yb665: 

Se tiveres alguém que venha aos Açores é só dizer. Que mando uma.

Cumprimentos

Jordão

----------


## Pedro Teixeira

Boas, 

Antes de mais parabéns pela nova montagem, o aquário está bonito agora é dar lhe tempo.

Cumps
Pedro Teixeira

----------


## João Jordão

Boas

Obrigado Pedro

É isso mesmo mais tempo, até porque vai haver mais uma mudança passar a sump para o aquário antigo, tb não tenciono colocar mais vivos até ficar tudo concluído (humm, não sei se isso vai ser verdade,  :yb624: ), achas tudo ok?? ou sugeres alguma alteração? 

Obrigado

abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  João

Gostei imenso do que vi...está espectacular  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves.

----------


## João Jordão

Boas sr. Jorge

Obrigado, ainda não está como gostaria, mas devagar se chega lá.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Teixeira

Boas, gosto dele com está, apenas uma dica se quiseres mais tarde por corais duros deixa as rochas do topo para corais duros, isso se tiveres pensando por duros. 

Cumps
Pedro Teixeira

----------


## João Jordão

Boas Pedro

Concordo, em principio a parte central ainda vai levar uma volta para levar algum SPS. 

 :SbOk2:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
está muito bonito, corais com muito bom aspecto, parabéns boa continuação
cumprimentos

----------


## João Jordão

Boas 

Obrigado sr. Afonso, vamos ver se vou conseguir continuar assim.  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Jordão

Boas, ora cá estou eu depois de uma operação de 14 horas no bloco operatório, e bem bom que não me cortaram o vicio, o restante vai-se recuperando devagar com a ajuda de alguns amigos que vêm trazer água para as TPAs, a todos eles o meu muito, muito, muito, muito, obrigado.

Gostaria de saber o que aconselham o para um aquário com as dimensões do meu qual Jebao WP25 será suficiente ou WP40, alguém já usa alguma bomba destas?

*Para facilitar o setup*

Dimensões - 140x40x50
Sump - 70x40x50
20 kg de rocha viva
Iluminação - Calha Odissea, com lâmpadas ATI - 2 - ATI Aquablue Special 12000k, 1 Actinic, 1 purple
Aquecimento - 1 termostato Jagger 150w
Circulação - 1 SunSun JVP 3000l, mais uma bomba que já nem se vê a marca por trás das rochas 
Escumador - TMC com bomba da Reffset 5000 lit

*Manutenção*
20 litros semanais de água natural (quando as costas não doem) 
Osmose - sim (quase 7 litros por dia, actualmente)

obrigado

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Jordão!

Antes de mais, as rápidas melhoras na recuperação.

Em relação à bomba, tenho uma WP-40 num sistema de 130x50x50 e faz uma circulação que não é excessiva... logo recomendo para o teu sistema.

----------


## João Jordão

Boas Helena

Estava a pensar em duas de WP-25, uma de cada vez para não doer muito $$$$$ eheh, mas aconselhas uma WP-40, vou pensar melhor no assunto.

Obrigado

----------

